# Problems with Nissan Sentra 01



## Miami305 (Feb 25, 2008)

wuts up everyone, im new to this website and i wanted to ask a few questions. im not an expert in cars so thats why im going to ask u ...well let me get to the point...i have a nissan sentra 2001 se 2.0. it has 106,000 miles on it. (my first car, i got it this past august with 100,000) well im just concerned with the engine or any other things bcz of the high mileage. i know some people with the same car & yr with 150,000 with NO PROBLEMS!!! well i rather be safe than sorry right? well neway last month i had a problem with my car, it kept shutting off wen i was on a red light or a stop sign. so i took it to a mechanic and 1 of them told me to change the distributer ($450). so i took it to another 1 and he cleaned out the FUEL INJECTION & IAC VALVE. that did the trick and my car is running smooth & it hasnt givin me any problem ..

1. i wnna know was the first mechanic trying to run me for my $ or do i really need for it to be replaced??? 

2. is an engine flush needed? some pple tell me yeah its worth it....some tell me it will ruin the natural lubrication of my car...

3. how do i know wen to change my timing belt?

4. any other things???

i kno its alot of questions but just some help or advice will be greatly appreciated. thank u.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

1. i wnna know was the first mechanic trying to run me for my $ 
or do i really need for it to be replaced??? 

NO, 
The IACV does need cleaning sometimes on these cars.


2. is an engine flush needed? some pple tell me yeah its worth it....some tell me it will ruin the natural lubrication of my car...

NO, IMHO

3. how do i know wen to change my timing belt?

Never, you should have chains

4. any other things???

No

i kno its alot of questions but just some help or advice will be greatly appreciated. thank u.

Download the FSM and read
and Search the forum for answers. 
Good Luck


----------



## Harry1 (Feb 26, 2008)

don't worry I had a 1988 sentra 1.6 liter drove it to 425000 km never took off the head. replaced transmission 3 times cause 5th gear would wear out. but I carried 700-800lbs of freight in it 5 days a week winter and summer. awesome car. had to park it after bambie's father decided to race across the highway in front of me. also i live in central Canada. so drive, the harder the better the Nissan likes it especially the older models. regular maintenance is all that is needed.


----------



## Miami305 (Feb 25, 2008)

oh ight thanx...thats good to know#3....to #2 whats "IMHO" ???


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

IMHO 
In My Humble Opinion


----------



## john_85 (Feb 28, 2008)

try to visit automotive shop and ask them. I have a problem with my car's body panel and don't know how to fix it maybe this weekend I could visit auto shop to fix it.


----------



## Miami305 (Feb 25, 2008)

oh lol ok#5 "IMHO" i learn something new every day...and yeah im gonna take it to a auto shop, hopefully they'll be honest with whats wrong with my car!...im about to go to autozone and buy the nissan sentra handbook lol.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

download your Factory service manual, (FSM) genuine Nissan, from phat20.com


----------



## Miami305 (Feb 25, 2008)

thanx every1


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

opps its Phatg20.net not com sorry

PhatG20 - Nissan


----------



## Miami305 (Feb 25, 2008)

oohh ight thanks, no wonder i didnt find the site. lol


----------

